# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как же быть в этой ситуации???

## DhameshvaraMadhavaDas

Ситуация такова:Я музыкант и меня пригласили преданные в другой город,так как приезжает их Гуру-махарадж и они хотели бы его порадовать звуками саксофона в киртане,естественно было оговорено о финансировании дороги и о проживании.После программы ,меня добровольно принудительно,попросили развести преданных,так как я приехал на авто ,мой город в 160 км.Потом мне сказали,что мне нужно ехать куда-то за город,что бы переночевать,была ночь и я плохо ориентируюсь в незнакомом городе,с горем пополам я нашел этот котеджный поселок,хозяин меня не встретил на вьезде и я еще долго кружил в темноте слушая указания по телефону!Но я не молодой человек мне 50 лет,страдаю диабетом,мне стало плохо и пришлось возвращаться в свой город,уже была середина ночи и следующий день пошел бы на смарку,не было бы настроя на игру!
Потом мне позвонили и сказали,что исполнят договор по финансированию поездки,но и этого не последовало!У меня осталось не приятное чувство,после всего этого!Сам я стараюсь удовлетворить гостей,если их приглашаю!Как мне быть,что бы не нанести аппарадхи?И как реагировать в следующий раз,на подобные приглашения от этих людей?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Дорогой Прабху, спасибо Вам за вопрос. Очень сочувствую Вам, все так вот получилось! И конечно, Ваша болезнь, диабет, и обстоятельства,  все это конечно сложно. Да, Вам было очень трудно. Хочется сказать Вам хорошие слова. 

Вот например: Даже, если все так получилось и внешне все для Вас было неудачно, не переживайте, потому, что Вы были с преданными, и занимались преданным служением. А это значит, что Ваше время и усилия не были потрачены впустую, это служение Кришне, Его представителю. (Б.Г.2.40.)Результаты этого служения останутся с Вами навсегда, потому, что это ИСККОН и его деятельность и это напрямую связано с Шрилой Прабхупадой и Господом Чайтаньей. По сути, Вы были участником большой Харинама ягьи и это так прекрасно, даже, если внешне было много погрешностей или ошибок! Много живых существ хотели бы соприкоснуться с милостью Господа Чайтаньи, а Вы уже здесь участник! Это удивительно и замечательно! 

Итак, внешне, что Вы можете здесь изменить? Примите все так, как оно произошло! Это было событие, а для Вас здесь были уроки мудрости! Все так получилось, и Кришна дает Вам здесь возможности для дальнейшего духовного развития. Если Вы сумеете отпустить эту ситуацию, простить всех участников и проявить благодарность, что Вы можете вообще быть в обществе преданных, то Вы почувствуете великие перемены в своем сердце! В этом и есть суть происшедшего для Вас. 

В остальном, конечно же, в следующий раз, обговаривайте условия служения конкретно и с конкретными руководителями и главное, не бойтесь отказывать в чем то, если это сильно навредит Вам. Учитесь говорить НЕТ даже преданным, и уважительно относитесь к себе и ко всем окружающим, но пожалуйста старайтесь не осуждать и не волноваться, все эти события есть Ваш путь Домой, к Кришне!

Желаю Вам успехов на Вашем духовном пути и выздоровления

----------


## DhameshvaraMadhavaDas

Спасибо!Дорогой Прабху!

----------

